# Johnathon--BAD NEWS



## xpressit (Jul 13, 2005)

i tried to order from Sephora--out of stock--and QVC is backordered for 45 days!!! can you believe it! there must be some rich people just stocking up on the stuff!!!


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 13, 2005)

WOW.. I can only imagine how hard his happiness tears are falling right about now...






Originally Posted by *xpressit* i tried to order from Sephora--out of stock--and QVC is backordered for 45 days!!! can you believe it! there must be some rich people just stocking up on the stuff!!!


----------



## redrocks (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* WOW.. I can only imagine how hard his happiness tears are falling right about now...



Ha ha ha ha ha

That's funny!

I really wanted to try the shampoo too!

Shoot!


----------



## Liz (Jul 13, 2005)

lol. all of his bar codes are selling! hahahahaha

you can try calling sephora stores to see if they'll ship it to you.


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 14, 2005)

Tee hee ... bar codes...





Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. all of his bar codes are selling! hahahahaha


you can try calling sephora stores to see if they'll ship it to you.


----------



## skincarejunkie (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *xpressit* i tried to order from Sephora--out of stock--and QVC is backordered for 45 days!!! can you believe it! there must be some rich people just stocking up on the stuff!!! Hi there!

Just an idea for you here. He is going to be on QVC Friday night at 6pm central time. Maybe QVC just put some his items on waitlist until his show so they won't be sold out when he is on. I can't imagine they would be promoting his show and not have his items in stock. Anyway you may want to check while he is on QVC.

Hope that helps....


----------



## xpressit (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks for the info...


----------



## redrocks (Jul 14, 2005)

I just called my local Sephora (Short Hills Mall) and they have all the Jonathan product except Dirt in stock.

If I get my car back from the shop, I will be there tomorrow after work.

You might be able to find in your local stores!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 15, 2005)

I've never heard of this line... might have to check out what all the fuss is about!


----------



## elljmz (Jul 15, 2005)

me neither

Is it makeup or haircare or what?

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I've never heard of this line... might have to check out what all the fuss is about!


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 15, 2005)

re: not knowing - Guys, you've got to watch (or catch a lil bit) of Blow Out on Bravo. Jonathan Product is the brainchild of Jonathan Antin and he's so super sensitive that it's hilarious. His products are supposed to be 100% vegan and the shampoos have no sulfate stuff (pardon the non-technicality)... he swears it's the next coming...


----------



## elljmz (Jul 15, 2005)

I will watch. Thanks!

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* re: not knowing - Guys, you've got to watch (or catch a lil bit) of Blow Out on Bravo. Jonathan Product is the brainchild of Jonathan Antin and he's so super sensitive that it's hilarious. His products are supposed to be 100% vegan and the shampoos have no sulfate stuff (pardon the non-technicality)... he swears it's the next coming...


----------



## peekaboo (Jul 15, 2005)

I was on the sephora site last night an am curious about his "Dirt" product-looks like its right up my alley!


----------



## MacForMe (Jul 19, 2005)

You can go to www.jonathanproduct.com and send them an email asking for samples. I understand they send you a nice bunch to try.. free!


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've never heard of this line. I just checked out the website and it's interesting. Seems like the products are flying off the shelfs. I just checked sephora and QVC and they are sold out on Sephora just like some of you said and some products are on the waiting list at QVC.


----------



## Geek (Jul 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *xpressit* 

i tried to order from Sephora--out of stock--and QVC is backordered for 45 days!!! can you believe it! there must be some rich people just stocking up on the stuff!!! 


I heard the site and the sounds of the site reminded me of WAR of the Worlds!


----------



## xpressit (Jul 25, 2005)

i finally got some shampoo and conditioner and i luv luv luv it!!! the only thing i don't like is the price


----------



## ShockTart55 (Jul 27, 2005)

I watch the show just to se when he'll cry next lol, but I really wanted to try his products, they seem like they'd work great.


----------



## redrocks (Jul 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *xpressit* i finally got some shampoo and conditioner and i luv luv luv it!!! the only thing i don't like is the price



I'm in the same boat as you!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 29, 2005)

$500 hair cuts and $32 hair products for one item are too rich for my blood. But I'm happy for him. I think if your looking for his product and the Sephora warehouse is sold out try the qvc website or call individual Sephoras. I was a regular watcher of his show and thought it was super funny. Is his girlfriend pregnant?


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Aug 1, 2005)

I ordered Dirt when Jonathon was on QVC the first time, this stuff is AWSOME, it is like the best stuff I have ever used on the market yet. Regardless of the price I have already ordered a second jar of it (have not ran out of my first jar yet, just want to stay stocked), but yes it is on back order.


----------



## sinnocence (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm interested to hear how Jonathan Product comapres to Fekkai. I've been a hardcore Fekkai junkie for a long time.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## sinnocence (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome. My name is Kitty and I am an MUA from Nashville, TN. I found this site while ordering more eyelashes online!


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sinnocence* I'm interested to hear how Jonathan Product comapres to Fekkai. I've been a hardcore Fekkai junkie for a long time.
Does anyone have any thoughts?

I love FF stuff! I tried the Jonathan Product and well, my hair is very fine and i have alot of it.. it was hard to get that lather going on with the Jonathan, i like Fekkai better. IMHO


----------

